# Humboldt beach town Squating madness!



## dylann (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, Im gonna be in Humboldt Co. this summer again. But last summer I didn't get the chance to check out the beaches or anything (I was in Garberville mostly). I was looking up Trinidad and Arcata. Good places to camp? or any abandoned buildings that squatters use? Or is it chill to put up a tent by the beach? Well anyone with some words of wisdom, it would be really rad to give up some info.

Thanks,
Dylann


----------



## thapoet (Apr 28, 2013)

i'd be interested in knowing about the tent on the beach as well... input anyone?


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 29, 2013)

clam beach is nice...it on the outskirt of Arcata


----------



## scatwomb (Apr 29, 2013)

Seriously, just go to the Plaza (the public square downtown) in Arcata and talk to folks there. We referred to them as Plazoids 

Beautiful area, though. I am hoping to be there for a week or three this summer.


----------

